# My US Stocks Portfolio



## allegg (30 December 2014)

FaceBook fully valued. Limited upside.

Long gold/AUY severely undervalued

http://angrytrader.org/stockchallenge/position.php?uid=430#anchor


----------



## pixel (30 December 2014)

allegg said:


> FaceBook fully valued. Limited upside.
> 
> Long gold/AUY severely undervalued
> 
> http://angrytrader.org/stockchallenge/position.php?uid=430#anchor




Welcome at ASF, alegg

Would you mind explaining HOW you arrive at those opinions?
Is it based on fundamental calculations? If so, what do you consider fair value for AUY?

btw, in the profit-loss table that your URL links to, the profit percentages have been ADDED to arrive at a total 18.77% profit. I don't know who programmed that calculation, but mathematically, that is incorrect. For a proper Total, you have to add the Dollar costs of all positions, the Dollar totals of profits minus losses, and express the result as a percentage. 
In other words: calculate the vwap, i.e volume-weighted AVERAGE profit.

Assuming a fixed (normalised) position size for each trade, a quick mental calculation tells me your total profit is about 2% - near enough.


----------

